# Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus



## Goomba (May 11, 2009)

Picked this girl up today. Traded some stripetails that I caught for it.
Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


----------



## calum (May 11, 2009)

that's awesome. the markings on the carapace seem unusually pronounced.


----------



## Gracilis (May 11, 2009)

wow thats very nice lookin! wish i had one of those....


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 11, 2009)

I'm just curious, what kind of Scorpions can you catch?


----------



## Goomba (May 12, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> I'm just curious, what kind of Scorpions can you catch?


A lot of types...


----------



## alexi (May 12, 2009)

that is a fine looking scorp.


----------



## Kugellager (May 12, 2009)

Very interesting markings...I have never seen one with such pronounced dark band between the two sections before.

Do others in the area show the same dark band?

Looks like little devil horns ;P 

John
];')


----------



## Goomba (May 12, 2009)

A friend of mine actually caught these down by Yuma. A lot of the one's he has gotten from there have had similar markings.


----------



## Gracilis (May 12, 2009)

can you get me one of those? lol


----------



## Kugellager (May 12, 2009)

Goomba said:


> A friend of mine actually caught these down by Yuma. A lot of the one's he has gotten from there have had similar markings.


I wonder if it's just a colormorph or a subspecies...or a seperate species for that matter....Probably just a colormorph.

I'm curious to see what Dave thinks about it...or if he has seen this coloration...I know I haven't.

Very cool though.

John
];')


----------



## Goomba (May 12, 2009)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 12, 2009)

i cant see any pictures on photobucket but my arizonensis x pallidus mix had black markings on it. Would be interesting to compare when i get home


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 12, 2009)

coffimjoe66 said:


> can you get me one of those? lol




I second that!


----------



## Giantsfan24 (May 15, 2009)

This version reminds me alot of the dune scorp, a very underrated scorp IMO.


----------



## Loudog760 (May 20, 2009)

What area where you looking? I gotta check that out.


----------



## agama (May 20, 2009)

>


i am a fan of feeding pics


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 4, 2009)

According to this picture, they can be found in my area. 






Type Locality: 26 mi E San Luis, Sonora, Mexico.
Distribution: Now a junior synonym of H. arizonensis arizonensis (Fet, Soleglad, & Barker 2001), it is basically a color variant of the nominate subspecies usually restricted to sandy regions. Arizona: Pima, La Paz, and Yuma counties, from Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument to Yuma and Parker; California: Imperial, Riverside, San Bernardino, and San Diego counties, in Colorado Desert Subdivision of the Sonoran Desert.
Mexico: Northwestern Sonora and Baja California Norte, and Patos Island.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there anywhere I can get these?


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 4, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Is there anywhere I can get these?


I'm not sure look in the classified section, use the search. I have normals for sale, but If I found these I would probably keep them for breeding projects.


----------



## signinsimple (Jun 5, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> I'm not sure look in the classified section, use the search. I have normals for sale, but If I found these I would probably keep them for breeding projects.


Good luck.  These guys are not esy to breed.  Don't beleive I've heard of any successful rearing of desert hairy young.


----------



## Gracilis (Jun 5, 2009)

yeaaaaah, i hear its just about impossible to get them passed 2i. somethin to do with the humidity.... tough stuff...


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah so have I. I want try some ideas out.


----------



## scorpioWes (Dec 22, 2014)

*hello *

they look just like mine

IG: dubcwestcoast




This is from w
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
when i first bought  $ 10 from prego female 


And this was today


----------



## scorpioWes (Dec 22, 2014)

They where soo small and young it was hard to pic a male and female but i belive i succeeded 
theyare September 2014 babies


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 22, 2014)

'pallidus' isnt another species, it's simply a color morph of arizonensis from sandy areas.  A junior synonym.   virtually all scorpions have a pallid morph or a dark morph.


----------

